# Diy Toyhauler



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm always on eBay and came across this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rear-Traile...emZ140292777230 . James


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm... Now THAT would be a mod!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Hmmm... Now THAT would be a mod!


You go first.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

New? probably the only thing salvagable from a wreck


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you look at the picture there are four doors stacked up. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> If you look at the picture there are four doors stacked up. James


I always wonder how someone comes into having this type of stuff. I mean...who has 4 Roo doors...and why?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

From looking at his other stuff for sale I think that he buys closeout lots from business that went under. About 20% of the stiff is RV related. James


----------

